# new used tank mabye!



## Brandon (Dec 14, 2006)

I have some money no so i might be albe to get a 20 to 35 gallon Mabye used tank and have money left over for a filter. Then i can run it while i save money for lights ect. So anyways ill tell ya what i get because it'll be fw for a while.

Bye


----------



## Brandon (Dec 14, 2006)

Im going to pick up a 30 gallob used tank right now and will have money left over for some stuff to. Ill tell you what i get when i come back.


----------



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

I think you should start off with a fish only, something simple like a powerfilter and a few powerheads, then when you get some dough buy the good filtration and lighting.


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

I too think you could get away with a fish only tank for right now. As long as the filter is good enough. There is no use wasting your money buying freshwater stuff for it just to turn it in(or whatever you do) for saltwater stuff.


----------



## Brandon (Dec 14, 2006)

Yay i just got it and its in great condition. It was only like 25 bucks to. What i meant was me buying a heater a filter (aqau clear(fuge) ) and maby some gravle them i could keep fish in it and all i could use every thing that i bought for sw too. Any ways i think im going to get a 175 or 250 mh.

What da ya think?


----------



## Brandon (Dec 14, 2006)

Oh and thanks for the tip trreherd i probably will do a fowlr until i get my light.

Thanks


----------



## Brandon (Dec 14, 2006)

Every one keeps telling me to get t5's so would 1 or 2 of these work?

http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU...1/cl0/coralifeswt5aqualightdoublestriplight30


----------



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

175 or a 250 watt mh would be awsome! I would get one of the mh retros from hellolights for reel cheap, and mike aproves of them. I know you want to do a freshwater but think, all you need to keep some awsome saltwater fish are some salt($13) hydrometer($7)Test kit(nitrate,ph is all you need) and you would be enjoying some awsome saltywater fish. You dont even need to do a fowl, you can do a fish only. With a white or black gravel bottom and a few fake ornements a fish only is not bad for a buget. But this all depends on how much money you have rite now. Fi you only have like 50 bucks then i would go fresh.
Ps did the tank come with a hood and lighting?


----------



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

oh and try to get a pick of the tank so we can see what you got.


----------



## Brandon (Dec 14, 2006)

NVM i think i just found the lights for me with a free timer and t shirt.

http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU...striplightw2lunarlightsw2freetshirtsand1timer


----------



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

thats a great deal. you should get that. And those t-shirts must be awsome. lol


----------



## Brandon (Dec 14, 2006)

Sorry i forgot to edit because its american and its 200 bucks more canadian. Ill post the light im getting later (t5's)


----------

